# Anyone using www.online-products-designer.com tool?



## Essoplus (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello 
Is anybody using the tool provided by online-products-designer.com?
i have an already site runing with its shopping cart and members directory and want to add an online designer tool.
I was wondering if anybody used that tool and whats their experience like.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Ktek (Sep 7, 2010)

Essoplus said:


> Hello
> Is anybody using the tool provided by online-products-designer.com?
> i have an already site runing with its shopping cart and members directory and want to add an online designer tool.
> I was wondering if anybody used that tool and whats their experience like.
> Thanks in Advance.


Hi,

That site didn't work but I found this one: Online T-Shirt Design Tool, Online T-Shirt Product Designer Software Maybe that is what you meant?

I didn't see any pricing so I emailed them.

I've also been looking at several other options like DecoNetwork, Inksoft, Cs-Cart (with t-shirt designer add-on).

Did you research any others?


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

I know this is not answering the question directly but here is an excellent thread on on-line designer tools: 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t106495.html


----------

